# Need help with model # id



## Albow (Aug 20, 2013)

The sticker with model # is missing it is a Craftsman winterized engine 2 stage 22" power propelled w/ a 5 hp Tecumseh 143 717092 this is old pre 1983? i have more photos in my albums.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

hey albow, i sold a blower identicle to that one. you model number should be 536.918700, I kept the original manual

I believe restoration men forum has the manual online.


----------



## Albow (Aug 20, 2013)

td5771 said:


> hey albow, i sold a blower identicle to that one. you model number should be 536.918700, I kept the original manual
> 
> I believe restoration men forum has the manual online.


 Thanks i will check that out.


----------



## Albow (Aug 20, 2013)

Albow said:


> Thanks i will check that out.


 found out part #54499 for a belt cover but can't find anything out there. anyone know any place i could get one or one that would work? model # 536.918700 thanks


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

maybe try one of these???

CRAFTSMAN SNOW BLOWER SNOWBLOWER BELT COVER| eBay


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Belt cover*



Albow said:


> found out part #54499 for a belt cover but can't find anything out there. anyone know any place i could get one or one that would work? model # 536.918700 thanks


 Sorry, didn't see this earlier. Any belt cover from a 536-918100, 536.918200, 536.918700 (whether red and white or gray and black, 4 or 5 hp) will fit. Some are white, while others are black but are both shaped the same. I've bought a couple of junk machines in the past just for parts, including the belt cover.
You have the metal bushings on the auger and axels (due to the clamshells), that's the good ones. The bushings are still available but not the clamshells. About the only thing to watch is insure the auger rakes are loose on the auger shaft and not rusted on. I also like to get an electric starter and swap out the hard tires for pneumatics, which works very well.


----------

